# extreme cold and vaping



## PeterHarris (12/1/17)

so i know not may might have advice, but maybe someone has ready something.

1st of, when its cold -1 to -15, this affects your juice, it gets thick and does not wick properly.

now i did try thinning my wick, but i can say that i have a wicking problem, as it seems the wick is always saturated.

RDTA - limitless plus
single kanthal coil (spaced)
0.5ohm
12 to 16 watts
wick - cotton and also tried rayon.

now this type of coil lasted me 1 to even 2 weeks in SOuth Africa, but here in Bratislava, if i get 4 days im lucky.

on my wifes setup with 12w after the 3rd day, the center of the wick in the coil is literally burnt away - and this causes dry hits, as there is no cotton in the center of the coil left.

now im not sure how this happens, she mostly vapes indoors, where the temp is room temperature, 21c, but the vape has been exposed to the outside, like when we walk to the shop (-3 to -15).

now do you have any idea what could be causing this short lifespan?
is is maybe the kanthal having a reaction with the cold, should i try stailess steel?
is it my wicking material that i should change?
ir should i try a diferent device?

note, we did try the subtanks with Kanthal coild as well, similar results, maybe coils lasts 5 days.

thanks for looking


----------



## Raindance (12/1/17)

Theory:
The juice does not move through the wick as fast as in a warmer climate. The juice around the coil warms up when firing but is not replased as fast with the much colder juice as it would be were the juice warmer. Although the evaporated juice does get replaced eventually for the duration of the pull the coil/wick runs drier. Also the coil itself works harder as the temperature differential between ambient resting temperature and running temperature is much wider.

The colder climate also would result in the air being much drier which will also affect rate of evaporation.

The only aevice i can think of is to use higher PG juices as VG probably turns to jelly at some of the temperatures you mention. I dont know if you DIY your juices, if not, this may be a good time to start.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/1/17)

Nice to hear from you @PeterHarris 
Hope all going well there ..... Other than the wicking issues....

Maybe try a RDA.
Whatever happened to your Reo?


----------



## Schnappie (12/1/17)

I am probably going to sound stupid because I am not educated on this front, so a noob question from my side , but will the preheat function help that you get on mods nowadays with this perhaps?

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## shabbar (12/1/17)

PeterHarris said:


> so i know not may might have advice, but maybe someone has ready something.
> 
> 1st of, when its cold -1 to -15, this affects your juice, it gets thick and does not wick properly.
> 
> ...



Hey @PeterHarris , long time man. I cant advise you on the extreme cold , but i can tell you of extreme heat 45 deg+. the juice is so runny it just leaks but the wicks are super saturated . all the best hope you come right soon !

ps a dripper might just work for you or the Reo's


----------



## shabbar (12/1/17)

Silver said:


> Nice to hear from you @PeterHarris
> Hope all going well there ..... Other than the wicking issues....
> 
> Maybe try a RDA.
> Whatever happened to your Reo?




aah you beat me to it .

great minds ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (12/1/17)

i sold my reo, i was actually thinking of maybe getting another squonker.
RDA not really my style, i cant see myslef dripping the whole time 

i have the preheat function, but once again, i think this might actually have adverse effect, as if tool much power into a dry-ish coils will surely burn it 

maybe i should try more wick into the coil.
will also try the 70/30 vg/pg mix


----------



## Raindance (12/1/17)

Silver said:


> Nice to hear from you @PeterHarris
> Hope all going well there ..... Other than the wicking issues....
> 
> Maybe try a RDA.
> Whatever happened to your Reo?





Schnappie said:


> I am probably going to sound stupid because I am not educated on this front, so a noob question from my side , but will the preheat function help that you get on mods nowadays with this perhaps?



If we combine the above advice an rda that can handle a really thick coil (3.5 to 4+mm) on a low preheat for a second or so could supply sufficient warmed juice to substitute the effects of slow wicking from the main juice supply. Maybe this is worth a try?

(Sorry for the cryptic style and crappy spelling, my pc moved on and im stuck with touch screen typing.... Grrrrrr)

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (12/1/17)

Raindance said:


> If we combine the above advice an rda that can handle a really thick coil (3.5 to 4+mm) on a low preheat for a second or so could supply sufficient warmed juice to substitute the effects of slow wicking from the main juice supply. Maybe this is worth a try?
> 
> (Sorry for the cryptic style and crappy spelling, my pc moved on and im stuck with touch screen typing.... Grrrrrr)
> 
> Regards


so you are saying a pre-heat of lower watt than normal current ?

like if i vape at 20w, i should preheat at 10w ?


----------



## Raindance (12/1/17)

PeterHarris said:


> so you are saying a pre-heat of lower watt than normal current ?
> 
> like if i vape at 20w, i should preheat at 10w ?


Think it may be worth a try, can unfortunately not test it here but just maybe?

Regards


----------



## shabbar (12/1/17)

Raindance said:


> Think it may be worth a try, can unfortunately not test it here but just maybe?
> 
> Regards




go lay in the deep freezer and try it out .

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## PeterHarris (12/1/17)

shabbar said:


> go lay in the deep freezer and try it out .


this has to be comment of the month. i am adding it to my signature!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/1/17)

I would try 50/50 juice and or temp control to work around your issue. Just a thought.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (12/1/17)

PeterHarris said:


> this has to be comment of the month. i am adding it to my signature!




lol and you really made it your sig !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (12/1/17)

@PeterHarris, I found this article which might be some help. Their advice is to use more PG but they give some other cold weather tips as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MarkDBN (13/1/17)

Would squonking still suffer the same ill effects? A bottom fed setup might work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

